# Where to buy a Jackson Kayak?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so I live in SW Ohio in Colerain Township (45252), I checked Jackson's website to find a local dealer and the only places it shows close to me are like, canoe rental services?... 

I'm looking for a Jackson, either a Coosa, Cruise or Killroy but not sure which I like best as I've never seen one in person... I'm not against ordering online, I would prefer to see them in person. If I can't find a local place I'll just go with the Coosa and order online, as its the one I'm leaning towards the most. 

If I'm out of luck on a local dealer, what online retailers would you guys recommend?


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.kayakdayton.com/


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Up my way is Great Miami River outfitters . . not sure how far that is for you?

http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/home.php

http://www.greatmiamioutfitters.com/Kayaks


----------



## Yakkin4bass (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes! Great Miami Outfitters or, a maybe a little closer for you...Loveland Canoe and Kayak is also a Jackson dealer. Ask for Mark


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Columbus kayak has Jackson and nice selection of accessories to go with it


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yakkin4bass...I heard he has owned a fleet of them over the last few years  But I got mine from Loveland Canoe and Kayak from Mark as well.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I live in Mason, got my 'Cuda and Cruise at Great Miami Outfitters. They frequently have demo days there too.

They are in [ame="https://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf-8&client=firefox-a&channel=sb&ie=UTF-8&q=Great+Miami+Outfitters&fb=1&gl=us&hq=great+miami+outfitters&cid=16942763503675693257&ei=2uI_U7ruGda2sASLrIHwDA&ved=0CIIBEPwSMA0"]Miamisburg[/ame], not too far up I-75.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well apparently great miami outfitters is the place to go . Thanks guy's, not sure why Jackson's website had such a piss poor dealers list. 

Oh and yes Streamstalker, that escalated quickly. I've always heard buy quality and only cry once.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Might find a better deal here.... http://columbus-kayak.com/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jackson Kayak has a national pricing plan, no sales, same price everywhere.


----------

